# ISTA D and ISTA P download



## IanKim (6 mo ago)

Plz give me a link for E82 ISTA


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

IanKim said:


> Plz give me a link for E82 ISTA


PM sent


----------



## gumenetka (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I am DIY-ing an e92 330xi, can I have an ISTA-D link, please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gumenetka said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am DIY-ing an e92 330xi, can I have an ISTA-D link, please?


PM sent


----------



## Codders (6 mo ago)

Could I request a link to Ista for my F30 as well please?


----------



## ArikMK (Oct 15, 2021)

One question, will ISTA 4.31.40 work correctly with old database, with Auto where I-Level is 22-3-552?


----------



## azarb6566 (6 mo ago)

Can I get the links too?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Codders said:


> Could I request a link to Ista for my F30 as well please?





azarb6566 said:


> Can I get the links too?


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ArikMK said:


> One question, will ISTA 4.31.40 work correctly with old database, with Auto where I-Level is 22-3-552?


use the newest SDP 4.36.12


----------



## ArikMK (Oct 15, 2021)

can you send me link Istaa latest SDP data?

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## inthebath (6 mo ago)

Would love the link if you have chance bud!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ArikMK said:


> can you send me link Istaa latest SDP data?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 5 mit Tapatalk





inthebath said:


> Would love the link if you have chance bud!


PM sent


----------



## G Rod (6 mo ago)

New here. Can I get the links to the ista downloads? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

G Rod said:


> New here. Can I get the links to the ista downloads? Thanks


PM SENT


----------



## misfortunedrummere46 (6 mo ago)

trying to find ista+p link, new in the bmw world any help would be appreciated


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

misfortunedrummere46 said:


> trying to find ista+p link, new in the bmw world any help would be appreciated


PM sent


----------



## CDKCDK1976 (6 mo ago)

Can I get the links to the ista downloads? I have a 2018 F87 M2

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

CDKCDK1976 said:


> Can I get the links to the ista downloads? I have a 2018 F87 M2
> 
> Thanks
> Chad


PM sent


----------



## Urjoshn1212 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this stuff too. I havent been able to locate a copy of insta d & P so that I can get my sons 335i running again. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Urjoshn1212 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to this stuff too. I havent been able to locate a copy of insta d & P so that I can get my sons 335i running again. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


PM sent


----------



## Retrigger (4 mo ago)

Hello, looking for Ista download as well. Can anyone help, thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Retrigger said:


> Hello, looking for Ista download as well. Can anyone help, thanks


PM sent


----------



## Paulo Neves (4 mo ago)

Bom Dia. Se for possível queria o link do insta P para programação do meu e90 por favor.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Paulo Neves said:


> Bom Dia. Se for possível queria o link do insta P para programação do meu e90 por favor.
> Cumprimentos


PM sent


----------



## Jared138 (8 mo ago)

hello, can I get the link for ISTA/P please thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jared138 said:


> hello, can I get the link for ISTA/P please thank you


PM sent


----------



## 2sunshine (4 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77, can i have a link too,thank you in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

2sunshine said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77, can i have a link too,thank you in advance


PM sent


----------



## jarho (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Same for me too. Could I please have link as well.
Thank you.


----------



## popmircea90 (4 mo ago)

I feel bad putting you through so much work, would i be able to get that link as well? thank you kindly


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

popmircea90 said:


> I feel bad putting you through so much work, would i be able to get that link as well? thank you kindly





jarho said:


> @Adalbert_77 Same for me too. Could I please have link as well.
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## codybox (4 mo ago)

Hey guys can I get a link to download ista-d and ista-p? Im new to this and would like to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

codybox said:


> Hey guys can I get a link to download ista-d and ista-p? Im new to this and would like to check it out. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Edvis121 (4 mo ago)

I'd be grateful for the link too please? Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Edvis121 said:


> I'd be grateful for the link too please? Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Lucas29k (Jan 24, 2020)

Link for 05 645ci smg please


----------



## Lucas29k (Jan 24, 2020)

Lucas29k said:


> Link for 05 645ci smg please


For diagnostics


----------



## OBars (May 8, 2007)

@Adalbert_77 Can you please share link for the latest ISTA/P. It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bishal84 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 please could i also get the current ISTA/D software? thanks in advance


----------



## beyondm3 (Feb 22, 2011)

@Adalbert_77 May I please also have the link for ISTA/D? Thank you kindly.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

beyondm3 said:


> @Adalbert_77 May I please also have the link for ISTA/D? Thank you kindly.





Bishal84 said:


> @Adalbert_77 please could i also get the current ISTA/D software? thanks in advance





OBars said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can you please share link for the latest ISTA/P. It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks





Lucas29k said:


> For diagnostics


PM sent


----------



## Bishal84 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


can i also have the guide please


----------



## Bishal84 (3 mo ago)

Bishal84 said:


> can i also have the guide please


i also realised i need the ista/p software


----------



## Bishal84 (3 mo ago)

Bishal84 said:


> can i also have the guide please


@Adalbert_77 
thanks


----------



## dkrm (3 mo ago)

looking for the ista/D and P download as well. please, and thanks


----------



## Nubie000000 (3 mo ago)

Hello, would appreciate link to BMW ISTA/P.


----------



## pizdous (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello I also need ista d & p my old laptop died and i need to reload to troubleshoot my M6. 
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pizdous said:


> Hello I also need ista d & p my old laptop died and i need to reload to troubleshoot my M6.
> Thank you!





Nubie000000 said:


> Hello, would appreciate link to BMW ISTA/P.





dkrm said:


> looking for the ista/D and P download as well. please, and thanks





Bishal84 said:


> i also realised i need the ista/p software


PM sent


----------



## Petrol.no (3 mo ago)

Hello. Can I also get link for latest ista/p and ista/d. Thanks a lot 👍


----------



## Draice (3 mo ago)

Hi guys, can anyone share the link for ISTA D?
I have several issues in my car and it would help a lot if I could check the errors.
Thanks in advance


----------



## M4Pilot (3 mo ago)

Hello, would greatly appreciate the download link, tired of trying versions that need license registration!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

M4Pilot said:


> Hello, would greatly appreciate the download link, tired of trying versions that need license registration!!





Draice said:


> Hi guys, can anyone share the link for ISTA D?
> I have several issues in my car and it would help a lot if I could check the errors.
> Thanks in advance





Petrol.no said:


> Hello. Can I also get link for latest ista/p and ista/d. Thanks a lot 👍


PM sent


----------



## mnagdee (11 mo ago)

Hi,

Can I get a link for ISTA-P and ISTA-D please?

Thank you.


----------



## sumoryabiz (8 mo ago)

Hello, could I get the link for ISTA-P and ISTA-D. Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sumoryabiz said:


> Hello, could I get the link for ISTA-P and ISTA-D. Thank you





mnagdee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get a link for ISTA-P and ISTA-D please?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## RighteousWrench (3 mo ago)

Can you please send the link? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

RighteousWrench said:


> Can you please send the link? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## LandonL (3 mo ago)

Could you also send me the link to Ista P & Ista D? Thanks!


----------



## Cjbech (3 mo ago)

Is there any good reason when boot up ISTA P it goes straight to the software and not a loader. Because of that I cant use expert mode. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

LandonL said:


> Could you also send me the link to Ista P & Ista D? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## racing snake (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi, looking for ISTA-D and-P for E and F series please, Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

racing snake said:


> Hi, looking for ISTA-D and-P for E and F series please, Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Anthmatic (3 mo ago)

Hi, I’m looking for a link for Ista-D for e series if you don’t mind!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Anthmatic said:


> Hi, I’m looking for a link for Ista-D for e series if you don’t mind!


PM sent


----------



## Petrol.no (3 mo ago)

Hi. Can I get link to latest ista p? Thanks in advance ☺


----------



## Dave337 (3 mo ago)

Hi. I'm new to the forum and new to owning a BMW. I was looking to get the link to the ISTA download so I can get familiar before I need it.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Petrol.no said:


> Hi. Can I get link to latest ista p? Thanks in advance ☺





Dave337 said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and new to owning a BMW. I was looking to get the link to the ISTA download so I can get familiar before I need it.
> Cheers, Dave.


PM sent


----------



## Jose46 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, looking for ISTA-D and-P for E and F series please, I have E60 and F10 so I can to learn and get fix my car, Thanks in advance, Jose


----------



## lordmu99 (2 mo ago)

Hi. Would it be possible for me to get the like for ista p, please? Thank you so much


----------



## Panhead124 (2 mo ago)

Hi, could I have ISTA-D and-P for E series please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jose46 said:


> Hi, looking for ISTA-D and-P for E and F series please, I have E60 and F10 so I can to learn and get fix my car, Thanks in advance, Jose





Panhead124 said:


> Hi, could I have ISTA-D and-P for E series please?





lordmu99 said:


> Hi. Would it be possible for me to get the like for ista p, please? Thank you so much


PM sent


----------



## rexi bixi (5 mo ago)

WHERE'S THE KEYGEN! ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rexi bixi said:


> WHERE'S THE KEYGEN! ?


all what need in packet
not necessary additional tools, just corect install ista


----------



## lou007 (Mar 6, 2017)

Adalbert_77 said:


> all what need in packet
> not necessary additional tools, just corect install ista
> [It/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## rexi bixi (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> all what need in packet
> not necessary additional tools, just corect install ista


Non only hu tool & it's trojan!
What you mean by correct install?
I got 4.28 just normally installed, the 4.37 needs the key!
"Edit"Sorry My bad I checked that I didn't download your pack it's out of quota needs a mega membership!
What shall I do with version I got?
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rexi bixi said:


> Non only hu tool & it's trojan!
> What you mean by correct install?
> I got 4.28 just normally installed, the 4.37 needs the key!
> "Edit"Sorry My bad I checked that I didn't download your pack it's out of quota needs a mega membership!
> ...


you can do what you want
not exist free server, mega is the best , jut 5$ for 400GB, use megasync for downloading


----------



## JOJO82 (Aug 13, 2014)

Adalbert_77 said:


> all what need in packet
> not necessary additional tools, just corect install ista


Hi there,

Would you mind sending me Ista D and Ista P please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JOJO82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would you mind sending me Ista D and Ista P please?


PM sent


----------



## JOJO82 (Aug 13, 2014)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Any other way to get it other than having to sign up for a mega account ?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JOJO82 said:


> Any other way to get it other than having to sign up for a mega account ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## PreppyR6 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey there, would someone be so kind as to share a link to ISTA P for me? I need to code the trailer hitch option into my E71. TIA!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PreppyR6 said:


> Hey there, would someone be so kind as to share a link to ISTA P for me? I need to code the trailer hitch option into my E71. TIA!


PM sent


----------



## jonathan.g.desgrosei (2 mo ago)

I'd like to use ISTA+ for diagnostics, I have version 4.28.12 which worked great until one day it started giving me error code Net-0015: Host Not found when trying to read the car with a USB OBD2 K-Can + D-Can cable. I tried reinstalling everything to no avail. INPA and NCS both work, but I would like to use ISTA D and P again.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jonathan.g.desgrosei said:


> I'd like to use ISTA+ for diagnostics, I have version 4.28.12 which worked great until one day it started giving me error code Net-0015: Host Not found when trying to read the car with a USB OBD2 K-Can + D-Can cable. I tried reinstalling everything to no avail. INPA and NCS both work, but I would like to use ISTA D and P again.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


PM sent


----------



## Joshy83 (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Am I able to get the link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Joshy83 said:


> Am I able to get the link please?


PM sent


----------



## nbaldauff (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77, please share the link for download of ISTA-D and ISTA-P as well as where to get the license. All of these mega download links have been disabled. I need to be able to control my new air spring compressor as it's not behaving. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nbaldauff said:


> @Adalbert_77, please share the link for download of ISTA-D and ISTA-P as well as where to get the license. All of these mega download links have been disabled. I need to be able to control my new air spring compressor as it's not behaving. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Sladey10 (1 mo ago)

Any chance I could get Insta p thanks


----------



## RadaxianBM (1 mo ago)

Hi, all I just bought a 2011 E70 50i and would like to check all the modules for updates, program etc.

Can I have the link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sladey10 said:


> Any chance I could get Insta p thanks





RadaxianBM said:


> Hi, all I just bought a 2011 E70 50i and would like to check all the modules for updates, program etc.
> 
> Can I have the link please?


PM sent ista P


----------



## dustrious (30 d ago)

Hello, just came across this post looking for ista d and p.

Can you PM a link please?

TIA


----------



## ShawnWhite78 (Jan 3, 2022)

Does anyone have a link for ista p

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ShawnWhite78 said:


> Does anyone have a link for ista p
> 
> Thanks in advance





dustrious said:


> Hello, just came across this post looking for ista d and p.
> 
> Can you PM a link please?
> 
> TIA


PM sent


----------



## SIGURO (27 d ago)

adalbert . Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SIGURO said:


> adalbert . Hello, Can you send me the ISTA-D and ISTA-P Download links? Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## Hamza91 (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I get the link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hamza91 said:


> Can I get the link please?


PM sent


----------

